#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Electrical manager- Oil and gas, qatar location

## etapexpert

Should have minimum of 15 year experience in Oil and Gas. Closing time 18-July-2013. Please send me a message.

See More: Electrical manager- Oil and gas, qatar location

----------

